# Fleming Candy Company SALISBURY NC



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I was looking for a Tsunami Trophy Surf Rod earlier in the summer and somehow found this Fishing Store in my search. Even though I decided on another brand and model they had the best price I found on that particular rod. They were willing to ship at actual shipping cost and take a credit card over the phone.

I love supporting Independants and have found that the Big Box stores rarely give deals.
I had to go to Charlotte over the weekend because of a prior commitment. So I decided to stop and check them out. 

Great little store, and well worth a look if you are in the area. Just off I85 a bit on Main Street in Salisbury. 

If they don't have it they can get it and cut you a really good deal. That is really nice if you live in the Rowan and Mecklinburg county area. Although a huge Bass Pro is right down the road at Concord Mills they still deserve a look! Their prices are better. Nice guys in there, not overwhelming with a huge amount of selection that sometimes gets intimidating. It is a unique business with pretty knowledgable guys there too. I kind of liked the faint smell of bubble gum in there also. 

You will understand what I'm taking about when, and if you visit them.


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks for the tip. I would have never known about them. It's only about 45 minutes from me, so I'll check them out.


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

I love that place. I'm going over one day this week to possibly buy a throwing net and a few other items for an upcoming trip. I actually found out about it a couple of years ago from a salesman at bass pro. Great place!


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Ray Fleming, who owned the store, died in a car accident a little over a year ago. He was a charter member and founder of the Salisbury Bassmasters club. Great guy who could tell a tale. Been giving them business since the '70's. 
I think they have a facebook page which I don't.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Jollymon said:


> Got a link


*Fleming Candy Company 

3680 S Main St Salisbury, NC 28147

(704) 633-4251*

*https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fleming-Candy/133890253327936*

*http://www.salisburypost.com/2015/01/29/for-fishing-gear-go-to-the-candy-store/*

*http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/52725-Fleming-Candy-Co-(Salisbury)*

Tight Lines !


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

You two and your pissing matches...good lord

ANYWAY been shopping the "Candy Store" for years. They have one of the best selections of stuff you want and need. When no one else had Suffix Tri 17#, they had spools on the shelf. Got my cooler rack from them for half what I found it other places. Definitely a great little place to shop for a FHB. Also I think they will order for you. The owner was a fisherman and wanted good deals on fishing stuff but had to order a certain amount to get the discounts so now he has a great little fishing section!!


----------



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

spydermn said:


> You two and your pissing matches...
> 
> ANYWAY been shopping the "Candy Store" for years. They have one of the best selections of stuff you want and need. When no one else had Suffix Tri 17#, they had spools on the shelf. Got my cooler rack from them for half what I found it other places. Definitely a great little place to shop for a FHB. Also I think they will order for you. The owner was a fisherman and wanted good deals on fishing stuff but had to order a certain amount to get the discounts so now he has a great little fishing section!!


Good to know about Suffix Trilene 17#,I was at Basspro and Gander today, neither had it.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

spydermn said:


> You two and your pissing matches...good lord
> 
> ANYWAY been shopping the "Candy Store" for years. They have one of the best selections of stuff you want and need. When no one else had Suffix Tri 17#, they had spools on the shelf. Got my cooler rack from them for half what I found it other places. Definitely a great little place to shop for a FHB. Also I think they will order for you. The owner was a fisherman and wanted good deals on fishing stuff but had to order a certain amount to get the discounts so now he has a great little fishing section!!


Yep the TRITANIUM PLUS was in there as there as well as Some, Pro Spec and Chrome. Great selection without a bunch of crap. I have loads of line.. I was fortunate a couple of weeks ago. I good fishing friend, just handed me a one pound spool of the old yellow color 17# that is impossible to find anymore. 

He (Fleming) did have a couple of level-wind silver Saltist 20s left. I was so excited when I saw them thinking they were 20Hs.. I would have bought them both had they been. 
The terminal tackle was priced well below his competitors.


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

Great place with great people. Lots of bass fisherman travel long distances for the prices and selection. I got my cooler rack there and saved over $100 years ago. They're even open Saturday 9am-noon.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Been avoiding going here because it's NMJ....

TOS rule.....

One must not:

"Use the Web Site to advertise or solicit to anyone to visit another competing Web Site, without our express written approval."

It's a rule across many websites that is commonly abused or violated. Much more so here than it needs to be.

IMHO, I often wonder why so many users across the web don't use available search engines to get the information they want. Sure, it's nice to gather input/opinions/answers/etc from a community of like users all in one thread. That's what these forums are good for. Beyond that, it can lend itself to being enablers for the rule breakers who believe they are being helpful by posting links to competing websites, or any other websites for that matter, instead of contributing from their own experiences and knowledge.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

S.S.D.D.

BigWillJ, there's a difference between recommending a place where folks can get good deals and advertising for profit. At least I see a difference between the two.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

BigWillJ said:


> Been avoiding going here because it's NMJ....
> 
> . That's what these forums are good for. Beyond that, it can lend itself to being enablers for the rule breakers who believe they are being helpful by posting links to competing websites, or any other websites for that matter, instead of contributing from their own experiences and knowledge.


I get exactly what you are trying to say. That is the primary reason I DO NOT POST LINKS. I figure that a topic is interesting enough one will do their own research. Search engines are a wonderful tool and easy for one to use. I'd gamble that most members of this forum found it by doing some sort of Internet Search. Then liked what they saw, and joined it.

There is so much information , discussion and debate just on this site just by merely doing an internal search in the search box above.

The business mentioned above was one I personally visited while I was in the area and gave a somewhat informative evaluation.

There are those who sit on their fat sedentary butts who spend more time doing internet searches for the sake of " Helping Somebody" 
Which is total and absolute BS. Those actions take the air completely out of the discussion and pisses me and others off.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

BubbaHoTep said:


> S.S.D.D.
> 
> BigWillJ, there's a difference between recommending a place where folks can get good deals and advertising for profit. At least I see a difference between the two.


Thanks for the reply, and I understand, though that's not the (part of the) rule I was referring to. If you want, you can PM me to discuss how I picked which part. So there is no misunderstanding, what I posted had nothing to do with the OP.
Perhaps I should add that there are several parts to the rule that we're both talking about, and I only paid attention to one of those parts. Again, we should take this to PM if you so choose.


----------



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

Honestly, if not posted for profit, info only, I have no problem with 'links'. If I need information on a topic I prefer to let someone else use their time researching the topic and providing a link. It's like having your own personal secretary. If I don't want to read a 'link' I just skip over it and move on. And, Yes I agree, it can get excessive as far as posting a 'link' on most every thread posted.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Witler said:


> Honestly,* if not posted for profit, info only, I have no problem* with 'links'. If I need information on a topic I prefer to let someone else use their time researching the topic and providing a link. It's like having your own personal secretary. If I don't want to read a 'link' I just skip over it and move on. And, Yes I agree, *it can get excessive as far as posting a 'link' on most every thread posted.*


Neither one of those is what I was referring to in my reply. I apologize if this has morphed into any further discussion which might be due anything in that reply.


----------

